# 22 bird shot and revolvers



## jcwi (May 15, 2008)

It is spring again, and there are lots of squirrels at the bird feeder. I just picked up a 22 revolver. Somewhere in the past I was told it was not safe to shoot bird shot thru a revolver. Any body know???:


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Can't imagine it would be good for the rifling on the barrel.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I watched my grandpa shoot bird shoot thru his colt woodsman many times. Those 22 shot shells are a joke though, you'd be better of with an air rifle. I tried the 9mm shot shells for grouse. I've shot grouse with it from less than 20 feet away and they just looked at me funny and flew away.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Are you trying to kill the squirrels or just pi** 'em off?

Kill = bullet
Pi** 'em off = shot shell


 [email protected]


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Squirrels need lovin' too.  - He helps himself to sunflower seeds.


----------

